# Can't Retract A Claw



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

A former stray kitty I took in, Darius (formerly Henchka) can't retract one of his hind claws. It is just one. I never noticed it before, so I have no idea if this is new, or old. Is this normal with some cats? The toe isn't tender, and he let me feel it. The claw isn't very long, and was recently trimmed.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think any of my cats' rear claws retract fully, the way front claws do, so their tips would always stick out a bit... It could be that you are noticing this one particular claw because it was maybe trimmed 'longer' than the others and it sticks out further? I don't ever clip my cats' nails, they keep them sharpened on various scratchers, though I do have one kitty (Louie) whose front claws are very sharp, long and curved and he has difficulty getting them un-hooked from things he is playing with. I need to figure out a way to clip his front claws...and be safe. Louie is like a chain-saw with razors and he is a former feral who does *not* react well to restraint. I am considering trying to do his feet when he is sleepy/sleeping or asking the husband for assistance, but I don't want to traumatize Lou by forcibly restraining him.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

All the other back claws retract mostly (with only their tips sticking out). This one claw on his middle toe is out completely. It looks like claws do when you gently press the paws to get the claws to come out. His other foot is fine. I wonder if perhaps an injury in the past, such as a dislocation happened to it, and the damage is preventing it from retracting.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Stacykins said:


> It looks like claws do when you gently press the paws to get the claws to come out. His other foot is fine. I wonder if perhaps an injury in the past, such as a dislocation happened to it, and the damage is preventing it from retracting.


Oh! Then I think you're right. An injury could have healed and fused the bones so it can't retract, that sounds plausible. I guess as long as it doesn't get caught on things it should be okay.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

I will definitely be giving that claw special attention. I am sure he'll let me file it without a terrible fuss. That'll keep it smooth and keep it from snagging on carpet or anything else. That'd be terrible if it caught while he was jumping off something.


----------

